# [OpenOffice] Ayuda con pies y encabezados de pagina !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Se que esto no es muy tecnico, pero como uso Gentoo me acostumbro a preguntar aqui  :Very Happy: ...

Tengo unos disenos de mi empresa (logo y fondo para hojas), he colocado el fondo para las hojas como pie de pagina, de esta forma cada vez que se crea una hoja nueva dentro de un documento (hoaj 1, 2, 3)... se auto inserta el pide de pagina (fondo especifico de mi diseno), pero he querido poner un encabezado de pagina que solo y unicamente se ponga de la hoja 2 en adelante, ya que en la hoja 1 en el top de la hoja tengo mi logotipo... He intentado creando un encabezado y despues borrandolo de la primer hoja, pero es inutil  :Sad: , al borrar el encabezado de la hoja 1 se borra en las demas :S....

Como puedo crear un encabezado que solo y unicamente se inserte de la hoja 2 en adelante ??, otra cosa, el encabezado contendra esto:

Mi logotipo pero en minitatura (alineado a la izquierda), Slogan de Mi Empresa (alineado a la derecha)-

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda !!

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola, creo que igual que lo haces en worl busca primera pagina distinta. En las propiedades  de formato de pagina.

----------

## pcmaster

Has de usar estilos de página. Es bastante más fácil de lo que parece.

Empieza con un documento en blanco. Al lado del tipo de letra (que por defecto pone "Times New Roman") hay un desplegable que pone Predeterminado. A su izquierda hay un icono de un cuadrado dividido en 4 partes. Púlsalo y te saldrá una ventana llamada "estilo y formato".

En la parte superior de dicha ventana hay unos iconitos pequeños. Ve pasando el ratón por encima y verás que pone: estilos de párrafo, de carácter, de marco, de página y de llista.

Pulsa en el iconito de "Estilos de página". Ahí puedes modificar cada uno de los estilos, o dejarlos como están.

En el documento, que sólo tiene una página, escribe lo que quieras, ponle el encabezado, el pie de página que desees, etc. NO crees una segunda página todavía. Cuando hayas acabado con la primera página, usa el menú insertar -> Salto manual para insertar un salto de página. pero atención, en la parte inferior de la ventana selecciona otro estilo.

La nueva página tendrá el estilo seleccionado. En un principio, si no vuelves a insertar un salto manual, todas las páginas nuevas que crees a continuación serán de ese mismo estilo.

Si haces doble clic en uno de los estilos de la ventanita de estilos, la página actual cambiará y tomará ese estilo. OJO: las siguientes y anteriores también, si no hay ningún salto manual entre ellas.

Ahora ya puedes poner encabezados y pies de página independientes en la primera página y en las siguientes.

Nota1: Si pones la primera página con el estilo "primera página", a partir de la segunda pasarán automáticamente a tener el estilo predeterminado. Si modificas un estilo, verás que hay en la pestaña "Administrar" una opción de "estilo siguiente". Si, por ejemplo, modificas el estilo página derecha para que su estilo siguiente sea página izquierda, y el estilo página izquierda lo modificas para que el estilo siguiente sea página derecha, las páginas irán cambiando alternativamente entre los dos estilos sin necesidad de insertar saltos manuales. Eso sí, como no hay saltos manuales, si cambias el estilo de una de ellas (por ejemplo, una página izquierda) a otro, las páginas derechas también lo harán.

Nota2: Todas las páginas a las que les pongas el mismo estilo tendrán el mismo encabezado y pie de página.

Nota3: Los estilos no sólo se aplican para encabezado y pie de página, sino para todo el formato de la página: márgenes derecho e izquierdo, etc. Siguiendo el caso d elas páginas derechas e izquierdas, puede ser buena idea dejar más ancho el margen izquierdo en las páginas derechas y el margen derecho en las páginas izquirdas, si se va a imprimir a doble cara y encuadernar.

----------

